
Ask HN: How to find summer housing in the Bay Area? - brianyu8
I&#x27;m an incoming summer intern at a FAANG company looking for housing either in SF or near the campus in Sunnyvale. How does HN recommend looking for relatively affordable housing (&lt;$1.8k&#x2F;month for a private room) in the SF bay area? Are Craigslist and AirBnB good places to look or are there better tools? Thanks!
======
masonic
As for Craigslist, don't hand over any money until you've verified that the
person is a legitimate representative of the property. It's a common scam.

